# The Forever Girl ~Adult Paranormal Fantasy~ +Freebie Option!



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Forever Girl*
*Rebecca Hamilton*
~_Adult Paranormal Fantasy_~
BUY NOW or Learn More
FREE -- Part One for FREE in the US!

_Sophia Parsons' family has skeletons, but they aren't in their graves ..._










*VOTED ONE OF SUSPENSE MAGAZINE'S BEST BOOKS OF 2012!*​
#1 Hot New Release in Occult
February 2012

Best Sellers Lists

#1 in Religious Mystery
October 2012

#1 in Dark Fantasy
November 2012

#1 in Fantasy Series
November 2012

#3 in Occult
March 2012

#10 in Contemporary Fantasy
March 2012

#12 in Horror
November 2012

Top Rated Lists

#1 in Dark Fantasy
November 2012

#1 in Occult
March 2012

#2 in Fantasy Series
November 2012

#4 in Contemporary Fantasy
March 2012

Amazon Author Rank, Nov. 2012
Top 20 for Horror 
Top 100 for Fantasy

In April, The Forever Girl hit bestseller lists in the US, UK, Germany, and France!
The author signed with literary agent Rossano Trentin of TZLA.
At this time, there are efforts being made to make the novel available in Italian and French through interested mainstream publishers.
We also raised over $130 for Autistic Advocacy in April (Autism Awareness Month).

*Reviews*

HarperCollins..."I was really drawn in by the writing from the first instance. The voice is clear and easy-to-read; it's rare to see such natural flow and tempo from a debut author."

Midwest Book Review
"'The Forever Girl' is an enticing read of Wiccan fiction, very much recommended reading."

Morning Star Reviews
"If I met someone who has never read any other popular book in this genre, I would tell them to start with Forever Girl by Rebecca Hamilton, because it really does lead the pack with literary genius."
morningstarfroyd.blogspot.com

How I See It Reviews...
"Quite simply said one of the best debut novels I have ever read!"
thereviewsofmar.blogspot.com

Chapter by Chapter Reviews
"Hamilton's writing style is addictive." and "Charles just oozes sex appeal."
chapter-by-chapter.com

Reading by the Beach Reviews
"The story will linger, the characters will haunt until we are satisfied by reading the next book."
readingbythebeach.blogspot.com/

More Reviews
Find more reviews on book blogs across the web!
beccahamiltonbooks.com/reviews-of-the-forever-girl/



*"Whatever you do, fight."*

Sophia's family has skeletons, but they aren't in their graves.
At twenty-two, practicing Wiccan Sophia Parsons is scratching out a living waiting tables in her Rocky Mountain hometown, living under religious prejudice, the shadow of her bi-polar mother, and an unsolved murder.

Sophia can imagine lots of ways to improve her life, but she'd settle for just getting rid of the buzzing noise in her head. When the spell she casts goes wrong, the static turns into voices. Her personal demons get company, and the newcomers are dangerous.

One of them is a man named Charles, a centuries-old shape-shifter who Sophia falls for despite her better judgment. He has connections that can help her unveil the mystery surrounding her ancestor's hanging, but she gets more than she bargains for when she finally decides to trust him. Survival in his world, she learns, means not asking questions and staying out of the immortal council's way. It's a line she crossed long ago.

If Sophia wants to survive the council and save the people she loves, she must accept who she is, perform dark magic, and fight to the death for her freedom.

The Forever Girl is a full-length Paranormal Fantasy novel that will appeal to lovers of paranormal romance, urban fantasy, witches, vampires, ghosts, paranormal mystery, and paranormal horror.

Please note: This novel is intended for an adult audience. The sample and book may contain material unsuitable for those under the age of eighteen, including but not limited to sex, violence, and profanity. Anyone under the age of eighteen should not view or purchase this novel without parental consent.

Anyone signed up will receive a discounted copy of the book when it's released. Thanks for your interest 

T w i t t e r: 
Author: inkmuse | Publisher: immortal_ink

Series Website:
www.theforevergirl.com

Authonomy -- Top 3, November 2010
WeBook -- Elevated to Final Round (3) in November 2011
YouWriteOn -- Rank 16
BookCountry -- Buzz Book and Community Favorite Book and Writer for 5 Months Straight (and Counting)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this information with me. I love the approach and set up you have here. More importantly, I've really enjoyed the forums--from getting to know other kindle users, to reading book reviews, to learning about new books to buy and read. Great place, and I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone who has signed up. I'd like to add--please feel free to drop me a note anytime, either on twitter or via email. I love to chat with other readers (and writers, too, lol) But first and foremost, I'm a reader, and I love talking books. Or just talking life in general. Don't hesitate to ask me any questions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for this weeks sign ups.

To get in touch, you can email the author directly at [email protected] 

If you want to arrange any author interviews or request a review copy for a book blog, you can also email us at [email protected]

Rebecca Hamilton can be reached on Twitter @InkMuse, where she chats mostly about Books, Writing, Reading, Autism, Food.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

The editor for this novel is going over the final chapters now. Then I just have to send it off to the copy-editor and get the formatting all taken care of. Hopefully this will still be ready in time for a January Launch. Anyone signed up ahead of time will receive a discount at release  Thanks to everyone who has signed up so far and also to everyone who has been supportive and cheering me on through the process!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

I decided to go over it once again myself before sending to the copy-editor. Should finish that this week, if all goes well. For more updates and giveaways, follow me on twitter @inkmuse. I especially love to connect with other writers and readers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Almost time for release  Will be giving discounts to those signed up for release info  Also have a video trailer now:

http://youtu.be/CKuhYfAFpdA


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Would have signed up for release info, but you require a twitter account and I don't have or want one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

intinst said:


> Would have signed up for release info, but you require a twitter account and I don't have or want one.


go ahead and put "none"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ImmortalInk said:


> go ahead and put "none"


Works now, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm just waiting to hear back from the copy editor so I can make final changes and work on getting this book formatted. Sometimes waiting is the easiest part  My site designer also says he has about 1 day of work left on the book website. Can't wait to have that done! January is only days away, so it's looking like an end of January release, but we'll get there...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Just putting together the final touches. On track for an end of January release 
There will also be a giveaway to win a print copy of my novel at the end of this month on SM Boyce's blog...

www.blog.smboyce.com

and lots of other giveaway options, too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

The Giveaway on SM Boyce's blog will be January 31st, which is looking like the likely release date!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Now available for sale! Anyone interested in a $0.99 copy can contact me through kindle boards and I will give them a discount code to purchase on smashwords


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Running a promotion tomorrow on Twitter--will pick a winner every hour for a free copy of this novel. If you don't have twitter and want to join in, send an email to [email protected] to be entered to win.


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just finished this book. Great read!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you, Mary 

Currently on a contemporary fantasy bestseller list! #80 on one list and #91 on another!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Becca! Looking forward to having you on my blog next month


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I picked your book up a few days ago, it looks really interesting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you, MLP Mom! I hope you enjoy!

As of right now, my book has hit an all time high on the charts:
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#13 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary

Don't know where it will go from here, but I had to share the news to fully enjoy this moment while it lasts!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

UPDATED:

In April, The Forever Girl hit bestseller lists in the US, UK, Germany, and France!
The author signed with literary agent Rossano Trentin of TZLA.
At this time, there are efforts being made to make the novel available in Italian and French through interested mainstream publishers.
We also raised over $130 for Autistic Advocacy in April (Autism Awareness Month).


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

new cover and freebie option


----------

